# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Pijn in kies

## ronnietjuh

hallo,

ik heb sinds vorige week heel erg veel last van kiespijn.

ik wert vanacht wakker en opeens voel ik een grote bobbel in me mond zitten.
die bobbel zit bij mijn boven gehalte en als ik met me tong erop druk gaat me kies heel erg veel pijn doen.

weten jullie miss wat dat is?

het is nu zondag dus er is nu geen dokter ik ga maandag naar de dokter ervoor.

gr. ronnietjuh

----------


## anjaver

ik zou maar tandarts gaan 
is beter denk ik

----------


## ronnietjuh

Ik ben naar de tandarts geweest en ik moet nu naar een kaak chirurg om me kies eruit te laten snijden.

iemand ervaring mee? doet het pijn?

----------


## anjaver

nee hoor valt best mee ze verdoven t goed. sterkte

----------


## ronnietjuh

ik ben nu toch maar even naar een andere tandarts geweest omdat ik pas 12 april in het ziekenhuis terecht kon.

deze tandarts heeft hem wel getrokken voor me en het was niet helemaal goed verdooft dus ik voelde aardig wat.
toen had ze nog een verdoving gegeven en dat hielp wel.

de kies was er eigenlijk zo uit en ik ben er heel blij mee.

over 3 weken weer een afspraak en dan zie ik wel verder

----------


## Luuss0404

Hier artikel over tandpijn.

*Kiespijn. Hoe kom je ervan af, zonder medicijnen.*
Kiespijn kan erg vervelend zijn. Kiespijn ontstaat doordat zuren uit ons eten en drinken erosie veroorzaken op het gebit, met gaatjes tot gevolg. De pijn komt door de irritatie van zuren op de zenuwen onder de tanden en kiezen. In de meeste gevallen moet kiespijn worden behandeld door een tandarts. Is er niet direct plaats, neem dan deze tips om zonder medicijnen van kiespijn af te komen.
*Weg met kiespijn, zonder medicijnen: Wiskey on the rocks*
Een shot wiskey wordt welleens gezien als middel tegen kiespijn. “Dit helpt alleen niet de kiespijn te verminderen”, zegt Charles Wakefield, directeur aan de Baylor universiteit voor Medici. “Kiespijn kan beter worden aangepakt door het ijs uit dat glas wiskey. Een studie uit Canada wees uit dat door ijs in de hand rond te wrijven, dit de kiespijn bij 50% van de testpersonen verlichtte. De kiespijn verdwijnt doordat de zenuwen in de hand in verbinding staan met die van de kies.
*Weg met kiespijn, zonder medicijnen: Knoflook*
Het klinkt niet als het lekkerste middel, maar kiespijn kan verdwijnen door knoflook. Wie dagelijks in de ochtend een stukje knoflook bij de zere kies stopt, zal de pijn voelen verminderen. Knoflook helpt naast kiespijn ook om gaatjes weer te genezen.
*Weg met kiespijn, zonder medicijnen: Ui*
Kiespijn komt door de zuren die zenuwen in de tanden aantasten. Het kauwen op een stuk rauw ui voor 3 minuten dood alle bacteriën in de mond, waardoor de kiespijn verdwijnt.
_Weg met kiespijn, zonder medicijnen: Peper_
Ook peper helpt tegen kiespijn. Meng een snufje peper en een kwart theelepel zout. Meng dit mmet olijfolie en smeer het op de tanden. Niet alleen helpt het tegen kiespijn, het voorkomt ook kiespijn. Daarnaast stopt dagelijks gebruik ook vieze adem.
Weg met kiespijn, zonder medicijnen: Voorkom kiespijn
_De bovenstaande methodes zijn allemaal om kiespijn te verminderen. Sommige hebben wel als neveneffect een slechte adem, maar alles beter dan kiespijn. Om nogmaals te benadrukken is het beter om met de kiespijn langs de tandarts te gaan. Daarnaast is tweemaal daags tandenpoetsen ook sterk aan te raden, zodat de kans op gaatjes en dus kiespijn klein blijft.
Wie de kans op gaatjes en kiespijn nog verder wil verkleinen, doet er ook goed aan niet teveel suiker te eten en het aantal eetmomenten laag te houden. Geef kiespijn geen kans en kies voor gezond eten, met weinig suiker._
_(Bron: gezondheid.webstein.nl)_

----------

